# New York Playdate



## FancyNancy (Oct 7, 2009)

Ivy (Ivyagogo) and I cordially invite you to a Havanese playdate in upstate New York on Sunday, September 19th from 12-5PM. We are in New Paltz, which is 90 minutes north of Manhattan and 90 minutes south of Albany. I have a very large fenced in yard and there is lots of room for all the doggies to run and play. Please respond soon if you might be interested! Hope to see you then!


----------



## brugmansia (Dec 6, 2007)

We're interested as well as Luna and Dickson. Will put it on our calendar!!!


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Hooray! It'll be fun. Nancy has the most perfect yard for many to romp in. Gryff and Henry have the most fabulous time together there.


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

We will look on the calendar to see if we can make it!


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Sorry to bump this up. I want to make sure everyone in the NY area sees it.


----------



## jetsetgo! (Aug 3, 2010)

This is so sweet of you! If you have another next year, we'd love to come play!

BTW, your pup is just waaaaay too cute for words.


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

We put the playdate on our calendar so it's Michelle, Alan and two dogs: Guapo and Paisley! Looking forward to it! Let us know if we can bring anything


----------



## FancyNancy (Oct 7, 2009)

So glad that Michelle, Alan, Guapo, Paisley, Luna, Dickson and their humans (sorry - dont know names) can make it! Looking forward to getting a few more from our New York/New Jersey neighbors. Nothing nicer than autumn in New Paltz with a bunch of Havanese and their loving families! Cant wait!


----------



## brugmansia (Dec 6, 2007)

Luna and Dickson's humans are Sylvia and Jon!!!


----------



## FancyNancy (Oct 7, 2009)

Just a reminder that Ivyagogo and I are hosting a NY Playdate in New Paltz on Sunday, 9/19. So glad that Slyvia, John, Alan, and Michelle can make it with all their furbabies. Hope many more of you can come. Please send me a PM with your email or phone number so I can send you directions. So looking forward to it!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

We're going to try to make it. My brother will be coming in to visit that week, so I'll have to let you know for sure.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Will there by any*

vampires or werewolves?

any cute actors?

So Ivy, what?


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

You will just have to get your butt on a plane and come find out! I am really not at liberty to divulge that kind of information here. Let's just say that it should be a great playdate 

Tee Hee.


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

just so you know, going to playdates is a great way to meet forum members even if you don't have your pup yet. Alan and I actually went to our first playdate at Laurie's a month or so before we brought Guapo home. It was fun to play with all the dogs without really being responsible for one


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

It looks like a beautiful weekend coming up. Please come to our playdate if you're in the area. It will be loads of fun.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I hope you all have a great day for it. Remember the rules, lots of photos and details of the day. Wish I could be there.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

It's already proven hard to take pictures of Gryff and Henry together. They move so fast!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

OK! So where are the pictures????


----------



## FancyNancy (Oct 7, 2009)

Playdate was cancelled due to lack of interest. Only Michelle and Alan signed up and everyone else was a "maybe". Guess New Yorkers are not that interested in playdates... I could send you a picture of what we did instead: my husband and I cleaning out the garage with Henry scampering about in the trash pile, but it's probably not what you were looking for!


----------

